# Fish dipped in eggs



## rickell (Oct 24, 2006)

i saw a cooking show last week where the fish was dipped in beat eggs
only then pan fried has everyone ever tried this?  seems easy but
would it be good?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 24, 2006)

Rickell, was it breaded after the egg wash?  
We do trout that way sometimes.  Dip in egg and then in garlic flavored bread crumbs and then fry in LOTS of good butter.  YUMMMY!


----------



## rickell (Oct 24, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Rickell, was it breaded after the egg wash?
> We do trout that way sometimes. Dip in egg and then in garlic flavored bread crumbs and then fry in LOTS of good butter. YUMMMY!


 

no flour or bread crumbs just egg i thought it was sorta strange
but that is what she did


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 24, 2006)

Whose show?  could be a sort of tempura batter.


----------



## rickell (Oct 24, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Whose show? could be a sort of tempura batter.


 
racheal ray  just milk she kept calling it scambled egg fish


----------



## attie (Oct 24, 2006)

rickell said:
			
		

> racheal ray just milk she kept calling it scambled egg fish


I do it at home occasionally rickell only I coat it in flour first and yes, it's very nice, my Mum used to always cook our fish this way


----------

